# Higuain e Caldara al Milan: è fatta!



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.

Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
*
Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.

**Di Marzio: le parti si sono messe in moto per le firme. Caldara arriverà domani in Italia.

Secondo Sky bonucci lascerà Minneapolis, direzione Torino, alle 15 (ora americana, le 22 italiane).*

*Higuain in arrivo a Milano. Ha lasciato Torino.

TMW: Higuain guagnerà 7,5 mln più bonus legati ai gol.

Caldara 2,2 milioni.*


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Romagnoli e Rugani e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.



.


----------



## Liuke (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

E andiamoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Romagnoli e Rugani e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.



Spettacolo!!! Grazie Malocchio


----------



## varvez (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Tobi (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Rugani e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



Finalmente torniamo ad aver un attaccante con le palle


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



up


----------



## Roccoro (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Romagnoli e Rugani e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



Tra una ventina di minuti daranno l'annuncio a borse chiuse.
Grande LEO!


----------



## markjordan (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)




----------



## varvez (1 Agosto 2018)

Ottima operazione di mercato. Noi ci assicuriamo un attaccante da minimo 20 gol a stagione ipotetici e prendiamo un difensore di poco inferiore a Bonucci, loro provano a dare la caccia alla Champions League ripristinando gli equilibri nella forza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Good work, ora sotto con gli altri rinforzi e le cessioni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



Ho fatto 3 infarti in 1 minuto quando ho letto scambio Romagnoli - Rugani


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Che colpo madonna, vi rendete conto che abbiamo preso Higuain?????
Miglior attaccante della Serie A più il miglior giovane assieme a Romagnoli che aveva già giocato con Conti e Kessie.
Grande Leo.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



Finalmente, dopo anni, un attacante VERO. Alleluja!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Chelsea sucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........grazie leoooo grazie elliottttt....finalmente è tornata la voglia di seguire questa squadra....finalmente si può respirareeeee....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



Era ovvio. Operazione mai in dubbio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Che spettacolo ragazzi, che SPETTACOLO!!!!


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Mettere giù la formazione ora è pura gioia.


----------



## frenk22mi (1 Agosto 2018)

Non c'è cosa migliore che seguire queste cose su milanworld. Grandi tutti!


----------



## Mic (1 Agosto 2018)

Leo de araujoooooooo


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

Da lunedì sera non ho più tentennato, neanche le notizie fake di ieri mi avevano destabilizzato.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2018)

davvero volete dirmi che abbiamo un attaccante vero? di livello? un top? cioè esistono davvero?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Agosto 2018)

Quanti anni erano che non annunciavamo un signor attaccante? Madonna santa che bello.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (1 Agosto 2018)

E ANDIAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 11Leoni (1 Agosto 2018)

Complimenti a Leo, secondo me grande operazione di mercato questa. Tornerò dopo anni, dall'ultima di kakà, a compare una maglia ufficiale del milan.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.



I miei commenti esultanti li ho postati ieri e due giorni fa, quando la trattativa era già ampiamente definita.
Oggi non esulto, perche mi sono fatto il sangue troppo amaro da ieri pomeriggio. Passi per l'ostracismo di certa stampa prezzolata, a cui ho fatto il callo da tempo... Ma certi commenti che ho letto qua sopra mi hanno rovinato i due acquisti e anche il resto della campagna acquisti. Spero per chi li ha scritti che siano ancora in età puberale, perché se così non fosse ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi. Altro che zitelle mestruate...


----------



## Tobi (1 Agosto 2018)

Vai Leooo adesso Savic please


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vai Leooo adesso Savic please



Se prendiamo anche Savic divento gay.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Benvenuto speciale...in alto


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> davvero volete dirmi che abbiamo un attaccante vero? di livello? un top? cioè esistono davvero?



non solo ci hanno dato Caldara, ma hanno pagato pure la buonuscita


----------



## Roger84 (1 Agosto 2018)

E vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ora abbiamo un attaccante come Dio comanda che ci darà una bella spinta per accorciare il distacco da quelle davanti!!! Sono strafelice!!!! Grazie alla nuova dirigenza e soprattutto a Leonardo che ha imbastito un'operazione fantastica, fenomenale!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

Piango.


----------



## frenk22mi (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto speciale...in alto



Top Admin!


----------



## James45 (1 Agosto 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> I miei commenti esultanti li ho postati ieri e due giorni fa, quando la trattativa era già ampiamente definita.
> Oggi non esulto, perche mi sono fatto il sangue troppo amaro da ieri pomeriggio. Passi per l'ostracismo di certa stampa prezzolata, a cui ho fatto il callo da tempo... Ma certi commenti che ho letto qua sopra mi hanno rovinato i due acquisti e anche il resto della campagna acquisti. Spero per chi li ha scritti che siano ancora in età puberale, perché se così non fosse ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi. Altro che zitelle mestruate...



Non ti curar di loro, ma......... GIOISCI ANCORA!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Top è anche la foto messa in alto. Grande Mario!


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

Madonna! Un attaccante vero! Un top player attaccante! Dai tempi di Ibra che non prendiamo un attaccante di tale livello, in più abbiamo fatto la coppia di difensori centrali della nazionale italiana. Caldara+Romagnoli.

Grande Leonardo! Grande!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ce l'ho lì da due giorni pronta, non ne potevo più!


----------



## medjai (1 Agosto 2018)

Dai! Alla fine avremmo di nuovo un giocatore top, insieme a uno dei giovani con più proiezione!

Benvenuti Pipita e Caldara!


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Un saluto a De Cerame e ai terroristi mediatici.


----------



## James45 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto speciale...in alto



Mi ero scollegato poco prima ... quando ho visto quell'immagine ho capito e... sono andato dal mio collega juventino, l'ho abbracciato e ringraziato... non vi dico che faccia aveva!


----------



## ignaxio (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



OT: Dimmi da dove viene questa GIF!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> OT: Dimmi da dove viene questa GIF!!! Please!!!!



Non lo so, la avevo postata una volta a caso, ma dopo è diventata simbolo delle notizie positive sul forum da qualche anno, un rito!


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto speciale...in alto



Oh Admin,che piacere vederti sorridere


----------



## smallball (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



grandissima operazione di mercato,benvenuto a entrambi


----------



## Nils (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto speciale...in alto



Magnifico il banner, emoziona

peccato solo per i bilanci che mi rendono triste veramente triste  purtroppo Elliot è unversalmente nota per non capire nulla di finanza.

Nota tecnica, sono tutti in America, giusto?
firmeranno subito e si riuniranno nei ritiri in USA o occorrerà attendere il rientro delle squadre in Italia?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



E bravo leo!! Grazie alla proprietà.
Ce lo siamo meritati tutti noi tifosi.
Grandiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Magnifico il banner, emoziona
> 
> peccato solo per i bilanci che mi rendono triste veramente triste  purtroppo Elliot è nominata per non saper gestire le finanze
> 
> ...



Eh no, solo Caldara è negli USA


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2018)

Illumina San Siro..
con il numero nove..

GONZALOOOO...


----------



## smallball (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



fantastica


----------



## smallball (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



.


----------



## Zanc9 (1 Agosto 2018)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 11Leoni (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Magnifico il banner, emoziona
> 
> peccato solo per i bilanci che mi rendono triste veramente triste  purtroppo Elliot è nominata per non saper gestire le finanze
> 
> ...



No, Higuain è a Torino mentre Bonucci è in America. Il nostro ex capitano tornerà in Italia e Higuain aspetterà il resto dei compagni a Milano la settimana prossima.

Anche Caldara penso rientri in Italia stasera o domani.


----------



## Giangy (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Finalmente! Dopo sei anni esatti, abbiamo un attaccante decente.


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Agosto 2018)

Grandissima operazione...


----------



## Lambro (1 Agosto 2018)

Il piú grande centravanti dai tempi di ibra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Agosto 2018)

Operazione potenzialmente eccezionale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Questa è LA GIF!


----------



## Devil man (1 Agosto 2018)

sto piangendo sto veramente piangendoooo sono un fiume!!!!!


----------



## Heaven (1 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo ti amo


----------



## gabuz (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Daaaaiiiii come godooooooo


----------



## Nils (1 Agosto 2018)

Anastasi flop
Inzaghi top
Matri flop
Higuain top

dai a fasi alterne coi bomber della Juve l'azzecchiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Grande operazione


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


BENTORNATO MILAN
grazie Leonardo


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## davidelynch (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*





non mi sento di aggiungere altro


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Anastasi flop
> Inzaghi top
> Matri flop
> Higuain top
> ...



Mi ero completamente dimenticato di Matri.. mamma mia.
6 anni di pianti, di Pazzini, di catorci inenarrabili..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Ottimo, era dal 2012 che attendevamo


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Benvenuti!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris (1 Agosto 2018)

io finche' non fanno annuncio ufficiale , non esulto... ma se va in porto godo come un riccio!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2018)

Raga tocchiamo tutti insieme Caldara, tocchiamolooooo


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



AIOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU 

Abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene, il Milan sta tornando


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Tra i tanti commenti sui forum gobbi ne riporto uno che fa piu' o meno cosi:" Spero tra 3-4 anni di non dover maledire questo giorno per averli fatti rinascere." Ho riportato questo commento perche' lo reputo intelligente,se Higuain ci aiuta nel progetto di crescita graduale con frequentazione assidua della Champions con tutto cio' che ne consegue....Ovviamente lui da solo non bastera',ma oggi avverto la sensazione che prova un bambino a Natale,si respira l'aria che c'e' in montagna la mattina o al mare la sera,questo avverto io ora.


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Muoio.

Grazie Leo!


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Raga tocchiamo tutti insieme Caldara, tocchiamolooooo



ma che ****


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Agosto 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Grandissima operazione...



Infatti, sto per perdonare a Leonardo... vedremo cosa fa in questi giorni che mancano alla fine del mercato...


----------



## Victorss (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*



Fino all' ufficialità non posso esplodere. Dai gazzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Posso anche liberarmi finalmente dell'incubo ZAZA, il mio incubo estivo che mi porto dietro da maggio....

Si Zaza hai capito bene... non mi hai fatto niente ma ora vai a dar via i ciap !


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Di Marzio: le parti si sono messe in moto per le firme. Caldara arriverà domani in Italia.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> Conferme da tutti i media: e' fatta! Higuain e Caldara al Milan, Bonucci alla Juve.*


----------



## ignaxio (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Anastasi flop
> Inzaghi top
> Matri flop
> Higuain top
> ...



Anastasi giocó nel Milan? (È il mio cognome e mi interessa, non penso di essere io comunque)


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Agosto 2018)

LI-BI-DI-NE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildfrank (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Anastasi flop
> Inzaghi top
> Matri flop
> Higuain top
> ...



Anastasi l'hai sognato.....andò all'Inter!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tra i tanti commenti sui forum gobbi ne riporto uno che fa piu' o meno cosi:" Spero tra 3-4 anni di non dover maledire questo giorno per averli fatti rinascere." Ho riportato questo commento perche' lo reputo intelligente,se Higuain ci aiuta nel progetto di crescita graduale con frequentazione assidua della Champions con tutto cio' che ne consegue....Ovviamente lui da solo non bastera',ma oggi avverto la sensazione che prova un bambino a Natale,si respira l'aria che c'e' in montagna la mattina o al mare la sera,questo avverto io ora.



Ma forse alla Juve hanno l’occhio un pó piú lungo e capiscono che per lottare con le big del continente serve che tutta la serie A sia un prodotto migliore, piú vendibile, che produce piú redditi in modo da competere con le big della premier. Questo puó magari comportre qualche scudetto in meno, ma forse, qualche champions in bacheca.

Non é escluso che all aJuve abbiano fatto anche questa considerazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

Noto il dispiacere del Forum per la cessione del capitano...


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le parti si sono messe in moto per le firme. Caldara arriverà domani in Italia.*



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Agosto 2018)

Che dite, lo perdoniamo adesso Leonardo?


----------



## Znarf79 (1 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noto il dispiacere del Forum per la cessione del capitano...




Quale capitano?
Non ricordo nessun capitano


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Agosto 2018)




----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Che dire se non che GODO.


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma forse alla Juve hanno l’occhio un pó piú lungo e capiscono che per lottare con le big del continente serve che tutta la serie A sia un prodotto migliore, piú vendibile, che produce piú redditi in modo da competere con le big della premier. Questo puó magari comportre qualche scudetto in meno, ma forse, qualche champions in bacheca.
> 
> Non é escluso che all aJuve abbiano fatto anche questa considerazione.


In bacheca di sicuro, ma la loro non credo lol


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Sono commosso da questo commento. E non è per lo scambio. Bentoranto tra noi Lollo


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noto il dispiacere del Forum per la cessione del capitano...



Non ho mai augurato infortuni e non iniziero' ora,quindi gli faccio un altro augurio:che perda un'altra finale di Champions e io mi faro' guidare la macchina e andro' in giro nudo sul tettuccio per le vie de paese.


----------



## Nils (1 Agosto 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Anastasi giocó nel Milan? (È il mio cognome e mi interessa, non penso di essere io comunque)





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Anastasi l'hai sognato.....andò all'Inter!



Scusate, lapsus,
ma c'è il flop Paolo Rossi


----------



## odasensei (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Wow trattativa folle, gran bei colpi da parte del Milan, per Bonucci ce ne faremo una ragione (anche subito visto che Caldara è davvero bravo).
Ora sotto con il miglioramento della rosa e la vendita dei bidonazzi.
Grande Leo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Bargiggio MANGIAMI LA FAVA!!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Bargiggia legati la barba al collo!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Si stra-gode!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Agosto 2018)

Sulla carta uno scambio totalmente a nostro favore. Ottimo


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto speciale...in alto



Bellissima la grafica di benvenuto! Grandi!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Bargiggio MANGIAMI LA FAVA!!!!!





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bargiggia legati la barba al collo!!!



"mentecatti" cit. Godo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Agosto 2018)

Finché non è ufficiale non esulto.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finché non è ufficiale non esulto.



Che pesantezza che sei ao! Rassegnati, Morata non lo vuole nessuno.


----------



## edoardo (1 Agosto 2018)

Sono basito.Abbiamo preso due giocatori di quel calibro ai gobbi?Sarà una bidonata?Sono rincog.....?O forse Elliott......


----------



## gabuz (1 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Scusate, lapsus,
> ma c'è il flop Paolo Rossi



Matri TOP!


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



sto male


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Bargiggio MANGIAMI LA FAVA!!!!!





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finché non è ufficiale non esulto.



E dai!


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Grande trattativa alla fine, abbiamo colto un''occasione ribaltando a nostro favore una situazione scomoda (il tradimento di Bonucci).
Leonardo ha dimostrato di essere abile e intelligente, considerando anche che si è trovato catapultato in questa trattativa dopo pochissimi giorni che era in sella.

Però aspetto la fine del mercato per esultare, non intendo fare lo stesso errore di nemmeno 12 mesi fa.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Agosto 2018)

Bargiggia approva?


----------



## Devil man (1 Agosto 2018)

Marotta uno di noi


----------



## 666psycho (1 Agosto 2018)

Molto bene, ancora due o tre acquisti mirati e siamo a posto....solo da sboglare gli esuberi!


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.

Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



E chissà chi avrebbe sostituito Bonucci


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E dai!



Scambio è quando giocatori firmano. 

Benvenuti Gonzalo e Mattia.
Adesso sotto con le cessioni e due innesti a centrocampo.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



e Belotti?


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



Insieme a Zaza credo.


----------



## Giangy (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



I loro profili erano oltre a Morata, anche gente ben peggio ricordo Belotti, Zaza e Muriel.


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.


Fossero rimasti, altro che Morata. Ci saremmo beccati Zaza sul serio. Anche perché se Elliott ha immediatamente messo 50 milioni per la gestione corrente, vuole dire che eravamo messi male male.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



Era stato imbastito il giro che avrebbe portato Kalinic a Madrid e ZAZA da noi... altro che Morata


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Agosto 2018)

Piccola parentesi, il milan sarà la spina dorsale dell'italia del futuro (e manco tanto lontano)


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



In certi frangenti anche l'inesperienza si paga..un anno fa lo straparlare a ruota di Mirabelli ha innescato un incidente col BVB e forse fatto saltare Aubameyang (forse, non è detto)

Leonardo è un dirigente di alto livello, alla fine giriamola come vogliamo ma ha messo all'angolo Marmotta e portato a casa lo scambio alle nostre condizioni (facendo leva sull'obbligo per i gobbi di fare cassa e di prendere Bonucci per non avere una difesa gestita da ragazzini e due vecchi pre-pensionati)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo comprato due top; la strada è quella giusta. Adesso occorre sbolognare gli esuberi e fare un grande colpo a centrocampo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non ho mai augurato infortuni e non iniziero' ora,quindi gli faccio un altro augurio:che perda un'altra finale di Champions e io mi faro' guidare la macchina e andro' in giro nudo sul tettuccio per le vie de paese.



Per me semplicemente non esiste più..pacco rispedito al mittente e ci prendiamo la coppia di centrali del presente e del futuro


----------



## Raistlin (1 Agosto 2018)

Lamentiamoci dai. Era meglio Batsuhay che non ha dimostrato niente. Grandissimo colpo di mercato, giù il cappello.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Piccola parentesi, il milan sarà la spina dorsale dell'italia del futuro (e manco tanto lontano)



Mia piccola parentesi,della nazionale me ne son sempre sbattuto le balls,io tifo Milan,la nazionale e' l'appiglio dei gobbi quando si vince un mondiale ogni 40 anni per dire che era pieno di juventini,salvo omettere di dire che in tutti gli altri mondiali dove ci manda a casa la nuova zelanda o il costarica di turno era comunque una nazionale piena di melme gobbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In certi frangenti anche l'inesperienza si paga..un anno fa lo straparlare a ruota di Mirabelli ha innescato un incidente col BVB e forse fatto saltare Aubameyang (forse, non è detto)
> 
> Leonardo è un dirigente di alto livello, alla fine giriamola come vogliamo ma ha messo all'angolo Marmotta e portato a casa lo scambio alle nostre condizioni (facendo leva sull'obbligo per i gobbi di fare cassa e di prendere Bonucci per non avere una difesa gestita da ragazzini e due vecchi pre-pensionati)



Bisogna anche ammettere che è nato tutto da un'esigenza della Juve che ha voluto chiudere questa trattativa quanto e più di noi.
Tutto è nato dal ritorno di Bonucci alla Juve.

Leonardo è stato bravo a cogliere l'occasione e, secondo me, a capire che appunto la Juve spingeva per chiudere, dunque imponendo le proprie condizioni tipo Caldara senza recompra e Higuain in prestito con diritto.

Pensa che è stata la Juventus a porre come condizione imprescindibile l'inserimento di Higuain per chiudere l'operazione!

Senza la spinta della Juventus le cose sarebbero state ben diverse, ma bisogna essere bravi a capire e colgiere le occasioni nel calciomercato per cui bravo Leonardo!


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Benvenuti!!!!! 

adesso sotto con altre cose molto importanti, ovvero centrocampista top e ala/seconda punta. Poi allenatore.


----------



## malos (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Finalmente un attaccante top dopo anni di ciofeche


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2018)

Avanti così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



*SportMediaset: Gonzalo Higuain è atteso in serata al Westin Palace a Milano. Tra un po' lascera il ritiro bianconero.*


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche ammettere che è nato tutto da un'esigenza della Juve che ha voluto chiudere questa trattativa quanto e più di noi.
> Tutto è nato dal ritorno di Bonucci alla Juve.
> 
> Leonardo è stato bravo a cogliere l'occasione e, secondo me, a capire che appunto la Juve spingeva per chiudere, dunque imponendo le proprie condizioni tipo Caldara senza recompra e Higuain in prestito con diritto.
> ...



mah...la juve spingeva ed è vero, ma questi gli danno pure la buonuscita, facendoci dare meno soldi di stipendio.
Ci hanno dato Caldara senza recompra mentre la volevano a tutti i costi inizialmente. Leonardo si è presentato benissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Che pesantezza che sei ao! Rassegnati, Morata non lo vuole nessuno.



Hai problemi? Da questo commento sembrerebbe di sì e pure tanti. Finché non è ufficiale non esulto, visto il nostro passato. Higuain lo reputo anche più forte di Morata. Quindi la prossima volta pensaci dieci volte prima di scrivere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Gonzalo Higuain è atteso in serata al Westin Palace a Milano. Tra un po' lascera il ritiro bianconero.*



Tra parentesi: Hotel e camere già prenotate da due giorni 
Ieri c'è stato un po' di terrorismo mediatico.


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra parentesi: Hotel e camere già prenotate da due giorni
> Ieri c'è stato un po' di terrorismo mediatico.



Raga era chiusa da giorni. Il resto erano solo cavilli legali che al 99,999999999999% si risolvono senza problemi.


----------



## koti (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto che Leonardo andasse a prendere quel mega pacco di Morata.
> 
> Morata era profilo da Mirabelli e Fassone. Fossero rimasti, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe arrivato al 100%.



Scontatissimo, Morata oppure Immobile.


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Bentornato, che fine avevi fatto? Giusto in tempo per festeggiare


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Agosto 2018)

Due colpi INCREDIBILI per il momento storico di “bassezza” del Milan, un capolavoro. Lo scambio Bonucci - Caldara è stratosferico, rispedito un pacco insopportabile al mittente, fiero di non aver mai cambiato opinione su questo omuncolo sopravvalutato.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Benissimo, operazione che sulla carta è tutta a nostro favore,poi in campo ovviamente vedremo,soprattutto per Caldara. Aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali allora,e forza Milan!


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...la juve spingeva ed è vero, ma questi gli danno pure la buonuscita, facendoci dare meno soldi di stipendio.
> Ci hanno dato Caldara senza recompra mentre la volevano a tutti i costi inizialmente. Leonardo si è presentato benissimo.



Appunto, tutto ciò dimostra che la Juventus era disposta bene per accontentare tutti.
Guarda, appena hanno preso CR7 ho detto che per la Juventus sarebbe stato un errore perchè la pone in una situazione critica dal punto di vista economico e dunque soggetta a situazioni come questa. Ribadisco, occhio a Pjanic e Dybala...

CR7 è una follia che pagheranno cara.

Leonardo è stato intelligente e opportunista, ma prima di giudicarlo aspetto di vedere le prossime mosse.
Purtroppo ho una buona memoria e gli osanna per Mirabelli qui dentro il giorno in cui abbiamo preso Bonucci io li ricordo bene...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Piccola parentesi, il milan sarà la spina dorsale dell'italia del futuro (e manco tanto lontano)



Non so se sia una cosa positiva, visto che l'Italia calcistica è ai minimi storici


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, tutto ciò dimostra che la Juventus era disposta bene per accontentare tutti.
> Guarda, appena hanno preso CR7 ho detto che per la Juventus sarebbe stato un errore perchè la pone in una situazione critica dal punto di vista economico e dunque soggetta a situazioni come questa. Ribadisco, occhio a Pjanic e Dybala...
> 
> CR7 è una follia che pagheranno cara.
> ...



però un'operazione del genera Osanna Mirabello non l'ha fatta. Bisogna anche essere onesti. 
Un conto è prendere un difensore forte, come Bonucci, che però aveva rotto con l'ambiente, un altro convincere un attaccante di livello mondiale a venire nel Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2018)

La ciliegina sulla torta di quest'affare è aver triggerato i tifosi gobbi: questi hanno preso CR7, sono favoriti per la CL e inveiscono contro la dirigenza per questo scambio


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> ultim'ora da sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra milan e juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di bonucci e caldara e higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La ciliegina sulla torta di quest'affare è aver triggerato i tifosi gobbi: questi hanno preso CR7, sono favoriti per la CL e inveiscono contro la dirigenza per questo scambio



Vero, sono inferociti sopratutto per Caldara.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Non filtra più peppinismo? Rosica tu e tutta Sky!
Finalmente dopo sei anni un centravanti di grande livello! Mi vengono in mente due considerazioni, una complementare all'altra. La prima è che non dobbiamo commettere l'errore di pensare che Higuain sia Ibrahimovic, cioè uno che inventa gol dal nulla; Higuain è prima punta pura, quindi - e qui la seconda considerazione - deve essere messo in condizione di segnare. O attraverso il gioco di squadra, il che a oggi non abbiamo, o attraverso assistmen di livello; a mio parere, abbiamo solo e in parte Calhanoglu, se riportato nel suo ruolo di trequartista, ma Gattuso pare non sentirci da quell'orecchio. È necessario, allora, acquistare uno o più attaccanti esterni guizzanti con assist e qualche gol nelle gambe. Oltre a rinforzare in modo pesante il centrocampo. Di lavoro per Leonardo ce n'è tanto e tempo poco. Se non si crea un "supporting cast" adeguato, Higuain sarà servito a poco. In alto i cuori e forza Milan!


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> però un'operazione del genera Osanna Mirabello non l'ha fatta. Bisogna anche essere onesti.
> Un conto è prendere un difensore forte, come Bonucci, che però aveva rotto con l'ambiente, un altro convincere un attaccante di livello mondiale a venire nel Milan.



No no non sto paragonando i due, dico che aspetto la fine del mercato per fare un bilancio. L'anno scorso anche io esultavo per i primi colpi ma quando chiudemmo con Kalinic fu una delusione incredibile... per cui quest'anno mi mantengo più equilibrato 

Tutto qua. Per questa trattativa bravo Leonardo certamente!!!


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vero, sono inferociti sopratutto per Caldara.


Vabbè erano inferociti anche quando presero Allegri al posto di Conte. Se uno tifa Juve, non può capirne granché di calcio.


----------



## Goro (1 Agosto 2018)

Grandissima operazione, oggi sorrido dopo tante delusioni. Questa volta si può sperare in qualcosa di meglio, con l'unità d'intenti si può fare tutto. Oggi tiriamo fuori la testa dalle sabbie mobili e torniamo a respirare, grazie 

Troppi facili entusiasmi mi hanno reso più moderato, e ora aspetto di vedere il resto del mercato per vedere i sacrifici da fare, senza esaltarmi come l'anno scorso, e poi dare un giudizio d'insieme.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La ciliegina sulla torta di quest'affare è aver triggerato i tifosi gobbi: questi hanno preso CR7, sono favoriti per la CL e inveiscono contro la dirigenza per questo scambio



Diro' una cosa impopolare,i gobbi sono e saranno eternamente dei frustrati nonostante le loro vittorie(anche se non vincono cio' che vorrebbero,ma questo non lo ammetteranno mai per non dare modo agli antigobbi di godere).


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè erano inferociti anche quando presero Allegri al posto di Conte. Se uno tifa Juve, non può capirne granché di calcio.



Sacrosanta verità.


----------



## Davide L (1 Agosto 2018)

Sto piangendo! Questo è un colpaccio!!! Il centravanti che ci manca dai tempi di Ibra!!!
Adesso siamo da Champions!!!
Buttiamole giù TUTTE!!!!!!


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La ciliegina sulla torta di quest'affare è aver triggerato i tifosi gobbi: questi hanno preso CR7, sono favoriti per la CL e inveiscono contro la dirigenza per questo scambio



Ti giusto, e non sto scherzando, che sono passati alcuni giorni da quando su qualche forum gobbo è apparsa la notizia della tripla trattativa.. aspetto l'ufficialità e se non avranno chiuso per lutto mi leggerò con calma le loro "prese di coscienza" a riguardo.
Mi ci vorrà un mese almeno, saranno 3000 pagine ormai, ma a leggere i primi post di gobbi non del tutto rassegnati pare ci sia bella roba.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Agosto 2018)

leggo pure singer marionetta di exor, promesso romagnoli tra 1-2 anni e un diritto su donnarumma


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Diro' una cosa impopolare,i gobbi sono e saranno eternamente dei frustrati nonostante le loro vittorie(anche se non vincono cio' che vorrebbero,ma questo non lo ammetteranno mai per non dare modo agli antigobbi di godere).



Non succederà, ma se quest'anno non vincono la Champions ci saranno suicidi di massa io vi dico!


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no non sto paragonando i due, dico che aspetto la fine del mercato per fare un bilancio. L'anno scorso anche io esultavo per i primi colpi ma quando chiudemmo con Kalinic fu una delusione incredibile... per cui quest'anno mi mantengo più equilibrato
> 
> Tutto qua. Per questa trattativa bravo Leonardo certamente!!!



su questo concordo al 100%. 

Adesso intanto, godiamoci il Pipita e anche Caldara, che porello sta passando in sordina il suo arrivo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



*Quotate le news raga!!!*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



La differenza fra l'avere un dilettante che acquista gente a caso, sperpera soldi, straparla a sproposito, finisce ai ferri corti con tutti, parla solo e male l'italiano e l'avere un dirigente normale per un club di alto livello è questa...al di là del rendimento futuro di Higuain e Caldara. E pensare che qualcuno ha definito Leonardo "principiante"


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Grazie Leo.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti giusto, e non sto scherzando, che sono passati alcuni giorni da quando su qualche forum gobbo è apparsa la notizia della tripla trattativa.. aspetto l'ufficialità e se non avranno chiuso per lutto mi leggerò con calma le loro "prese di coscienza" a riguardo.
> Mi ci vorrà un mese almeno, saranno 3000 pagine ormai, ma a leggere i primi post di gobbi non del tutto rassegnati pare ci sia bella roba.



Pazzesco, hanno una rosa incredibile eppure invece di godersela e di esultare stanno lì a inveire contro i tifosi del "bilan" (....) a farci le pulci e ad incavolarsi per questa operazione. Quando noi eravamo al top e tenevamo Rui Costa, Cafu, Stam e Tomasson in panca neanche le guardavamo le altre squadre, invece questi si rodono il fegato per un Milan che, ad oggi, non è in competizione con loro, assurdo.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vero, sono inferociti sopratutto per Caldara.



Fosse saltato Caldara non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.

È proprio l'insieme a essere esaltante: l'aver preso Higuain e allo stesso tempo il miglior giovane difensore italiano assieme a Romagnoli a titolo definitivo


----------



## Djerry (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fosse saltato Caldara non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.
> 
> È proprio l'insieme a essere esaltante: l'aver preso Higuain e allo stesso tempo il miglior giovane difensore italiano assieme a Romagnoli a titolo definitivo



Ed aggiungerei la non facile digestione di Bonucci, che paradossalmente avevano assorbito l'anno scorso con il tormentone "tanto tra un anno arriva Caldara e siamo a posto", forse una delle tre frasi maggiormente pronunciate dagli juventini negli ultimi dodici mesi.

Nel giorno dell'arrivo di Ronaldo il coro contro Bonucci era tra i più partecipati, ed ora...


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, hanno una rosa incredibile eppure invece di godersela e di esultare stanno lì a inveire contro i tifosi del "bilan" (....) a farci le pulci e ad incavolarsi per questa operazione. Quando noi eravamo al top e tenevamo Rui Costa, Cafu, Stam e Tomasson in panca neanche le guardavamo le altre squadre, invece questi si rodono il fegato per un Milan che, ad oggi, non è in competizione con loro, assurdo.



Il migliore tra quelli che ho letto fin qui:

_Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando, è una roba a senso unico, la peggior trattativa di mercato della Juve da che ho ricordi diretti.

In un sol colpo:



1) Gli andiamo a risolvere il problema Bonucci, grosso come una casa, e ce ne facciamo carico noi, rischiando che divenTi un nostro problema. Perchè? Boh!!!

2) Gli andiamo a risolvere il problema del centravanti, fornendogli un upgrade immenso rispetto alla loro situazione attuale. Non paghi, mica glielo diamo a titolo definitivo, recuperando subito quel che serve per andare in pari o addirittura farci una piccola plusvalenza, no gli diciamo "prendetelo in prestito, dateci 18 mln, poi l'anno prossimo se non vi è piaciuto o non avete i soldini per pagarlo ce lo rimandate indietro".

3) Non contenti, come se così non fosse già abbastanza, ci infiliamo pure Caldara, perchè boh; perchè al Milan serve sistemare la difesa e quanto pare i problemi del Milan sono nostri problemi.



Una fettina di c*lo tagliata sottile sottile gliela abbiamo messa pure nell'accordo, no?_


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Io comunque sto ancora aspettando il rilancio del Chelsea


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io comunque sto ancora aspettando il rilancio del Chelsea



Ahahahah 
Arriverà insieme ai 60 milioni per Rugani...


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah
> Arriverà insieme ai 60 milioni per Rugani...



rUgAnI e iGuain per 120 mIliOni!!!


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah
> Arriverà insieme ai 60 milioni per Rugani...



Morata + 70 mln + fetta di coscia x Rugani ora..


----------



## Rambo cica (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il migliore tra quelli che ho letto fin qui:
> 
> _Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando, è una roba a senso unico, la peggior trattativa di mercato della Juve da che ho ricordi diretti.
> 
> ...




Ragazzi è comprensibile
L’unica che può spodestare la juve è il milan
Roma napoli inter sono tutte squadre che arrivano la ma non faranno mai il salto di qualitá
Una volta invertito questo andazzo negativo con qualificazione sistematica in CL raddoppiare o triplicare il fatturato è una cosa naturale
Ora se questo dovesse succedere grazie a questi scambi penso che i gobbacci rosicheranno parecchio


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Higuain in arrivo a Milano. Ha lasciato Torino.*


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, hanno una rosa incredibile eppure invece di godersela e di esultare stanno lì a inveire contro i tifosi del "bilan" (....) a farci le pulci e ad incavolarsi per questa operazione. Quando noi eravamo al top e tenevamo Rui Costa, Cafu, Stam e Tomasson in panca neanche le guardavamo le altre squadre, invece questi si rodono il fegato per un Milan che, ad oggi, non è in competizione con loro, assurdo.



Forse perché nella loro bacheca, levati gli scudetti rammontati come mortadelle, vedono come dire ... un certo vuoto?


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Higuain in arrivo a Milano. Ha lasciato Torino.*



.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Questa trattativa è SCINTILLANTE perché aldilà dei giocatori evidenzia un aspetto FONDAMENTALE per il rilancio e la rinascita della nostra squadra/società ; abbiamo finalmente una Dirigenza illuminata, capace di portare a termine una manovra che se ce lo avessero raccontato 1 mese fa ci saremmo messi TUTTI a ridere; tutto ciò fa intravedere nuova luce, ciò che ora ci pare impossibile forse potrà non esserlo più. ..


----------



## Rambo cica (1 Agosto 2018)

Curioso di vedere cosa metto i gobbi su FB
Ho sempre le pagine ripiene di lo inserimenti che dicono quanto sono belli e bravi mentre gli altri sono solo scartine
Secondo me questo passera tutto nel più completo silenzio


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungerei la non facile digestione di Bonucci, che paradossalmente avevano assorbito l'anno scorso con il tormentone "tanto tra un anno arriva Caldara e siamo a posto", forse una delle tre frasi maggiormente pronunciate dagli juventini negli ultimi dodici mesi.
> 
> Nel giorno dell'arrivo di Ronaldo il coro contro Bonucci era tra i più partecipati, ed ora...



e per finire ci siamo tolti subito il pensiero del sostituto di Bonucci  (anche se l'arrivo di un terzo difensore d'esperienza non mi sorprenderebbe...)

operazione capolavoro da qualsiasi angolo la si guardi


----------



## Davide L (1 Agosto 2018)

Grandissima operazione per 2 motivi:

1 - Grande operazione a livello tecnico.

2 - Abbiamo rovinato l'estate dei rubentini!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il migliore tra quelli che ho letto fin qui:
> 
> _Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando, è una roba a senso unico, la peggior trattativa di mercato della Juve da che ho ricordi diretti.
> 
> ...



pure questa esternazione non è male:

"La più grande cajata della storia dei mercati della Juve da quando riesco a ricordare (diciamo intorno al 1973)!

Regalato el Pipita, che ci rifilerà tre gol tra andata e ritorno (chi lo marca, Bonucci? Hahahahahaha...)

Magari l'anno prossimo Leonardo se ne esce con un "No, riprendetevelo pure!", così sarà invendibile e dovremo continuare a pagargli il superstipendio, oltre ad avere 36m in meno

Regalato Caldara, il centrale della Nazionale per i prossimi 10 anni insieme a Romagnoli (toh), che magari un gol ce lo ri-rifila anche lui

Fra due anni, oltre a CR7, avranno smesso o saranno sul punto di farlo anche Barzagli, Chiellini, Benatia, Bonucci. Chi gioca in difesa, Paperoga?



Se il vero prezzo da pagare per CR7 era questo, non sono più convinto fosse un così grande affare...

DILETTANTI! Meritiamo di perdere 3-0 tre volte con i rossoneri"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Higuain in arrivo a Milano. Ha lasciato Torino.*



o mamma ho letto che arriva in Piazza Repubblica...quasi quasi un saltino si fa  ....se non fosse per sto ***.. di caldo


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Higuain in arrivo a Milano. Ha lasciato Torino.*



Bene!


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> e per finire ci siamo tolti subito il pensiero del sostituto di Bonucci  (anche se l'arrivo di un terzo difensore d'esperienza non mi sorprenderebbe...)
> 
> operazione capolavoro da qualsiasi angolo la si guardi



Concordo... Tutto molto bene, grandissima operazione, ma manca ancora roba se si vuole tornare in CL purtroppo.

Confido che non si faccia lo stesso errore dello scorso anno presentandosi con una rosa incompleta e con un allenatore scommessa.

ALMENO una delle due variabili deve sparire.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Concordo... Tutto molto bene, grandissima operazione, ma manca ancora roba se si vuole tornare in CL purtroppo.
> 
> Confido che non si faccia lo stesso errore dello scorso anno presentandosi con una rosa incompleta e con un allenatore scommessa.
> 
> ALMENO una delle due variabili deve sparire.


io credo che un colpaccio in mezzo al campo verrà fatto...se prendi Higuain e fai un investimento del genere è xkè vuoi arrivare in Champions per forza dal primo anno...credo che dopo le cessioni e dopo aver un buon gruzzolo in mano si possa fare il colpaccio...mie sensazioni ovviamente...


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Concordo... Tutto molto bene, grandissima operazione, ma manca ancora roba se si vuole tornare in CL purtroppo.
> 
> Confido che non si faccia lo stesso errore dello scorso anno presentandosi con una rosa incompleta e con un allenatore scommessa.
> 
> ALMENO una delle due variabili deve sparire.




Per me l'arrivo di Higuain e Caldara è il segnale che si farà tutto quello che deve essere fatto per rendere il Milan qualcosa di più un competitor per il quarto posto

L'unico vero rebus rimane Maldini


----------



## Djerry (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> e per finire ci siamo tolti subito il pensiero del sostituto di Bonucci  (anche se l'arrivo di un terzo difensore d'esperienza non mi sorprenderebbe...)
> 
> operazione capolavoro da qualsiasi angolo la si guardi



Per me qualche magagna c'è, non l'ho mai nascosto:

lato finanziario Caldara-Bonucci: voto 9
lato tecnico Caldara-Bonucci: voto 8
lato anagrafico Caldara-Bonucci: voto 10

lato finanziario Higuain: voto 4
lato tecnico Higuain: voto 8 (ma senza apparato intorno si abbassa di molto)
lato anagrafico Higuain: 5

Complessivamente operazione da 7, e tanta voglia di vedere cosa succede in questi 15 giorni.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2018)

pare che durante il tragitto Torino-Milano il Pipita abbia espresso dei dubbi...


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per me qualche magagna c'è, non l'ho mai nascosto:
> 
> lato finanziario Caldara-Bonucci: voto 9
> lato tecnico Caldara-Bonucci: voto 8
> ...



si ma higuain in prestito con DIRITTO di riscatto è un grande colpo! dovesse succedere qualche disgrazia puoi limitare i danni. e caldara-bonucci si sa che è una operazione vincolata alla presa di higuain. alla faccia di quelli che non volevano leonardo perchè è andato all'inter.


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pare che durante il tragitto Torino-Milano il Pipita abbia espresso dei dubbi...



È stato affiancato da un'automobile del Chelsea


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> È stato affiancato da un'automobile del Chelsea



Sembra che li abbia speronati, ora Higuain è sull'auto del Chelsea in direzione Londra.


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

Nel forum juventino sono arrivati a quasi 1500 risposte sullo stesso topic. 2 su 3 sono insulti alla dirigenza, parlano di mercato rovinato. RO-VI-NA-TO. Hanno preso il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi e noi, con una dirigenza nata 10 giorni fa, gli abbiamo ROVINATO l'estate.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



#HiguainAlChelsea

#CaldaraNonSiTocca


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

Ah e per finire su Higuain è calato l'incubo dell'Inzaghi 2.0


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nel forum juventino sono arrivati a quasi 1500 risposte sullo stesso topic. 2 su 3 sono insulti alla dirigenza, parlano di mercato rovinato. RO-VI-NA-TO. Hanno preso il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi e noi, con una dirigenza nata 10 giorni fa, gli abbiamo ROVINATO l'estate.



Ammetto che l'aver rovinato parzialmente l'estate dell'arrivo di Ronaldo ai gobbi è un dolce plus.


----------



## nybreath (1 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> si ma higuain in prestito con DIRITTO di riscatto è un grande colpo! dovesse succedere qualche disgrazia puoi limitare i danni. e caldara-bonucci si sa che è una operazione vincolata alla presa di higuain. alla faccia di quelli che non volevano leonardo perchè è andato all'inter.



io penso che al diritto di riscatto non ci dovete proprio pensare, a meno che non si siano messi d'accordo per qualche furbata esagerata è un obbligo in parola


----------



## Victorss (1 Agosto 2018)

Sto per morire, voglio la firma. Voglio la firma.dai.


----------



## vannu994 (1 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nel forum juventino sono arrivati a quasi 1500 risposte sullo stesso topic. 2 su 3 sono insulti alla dirigenza, parlano di mercato rovinato. RO-VI-NA-TO. Hanno preso il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi e noi, con una dirigenza nata 10 giorni fa, gli abbiamo ROVINATO l'estate.


Comunque questi non sono normali, c'è gente che parla di chiedere le dimissioni di Paratici e Marotta dopo aver preso CR7! Cancelo, Emre Can e Bonucci... Si meritano di perdere veramente qualsiasi cosa, anche la coppa Italia.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> io penso che al diritto di riscatto non ci dovete proprio pensare, a meno che non si siano messi d'accordo per qualche furbata esagerata è un obbligo in parola



sarà pure un obbligo in parola ma carta canta. non si sa mai quello che può succedere.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Comunque voglio vedere il comunicato ufficiale.

Non perchè mi fidi poco ma perchè è una roba che mi gasa sempre.


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nel forum juventino sono arrivati a quasi 1500 risposte sullo stesso topic. 2 su 3 sono insulti alla dirigenza, parlano di mercato rovinato. RO-VI-NA-TO. Hanno preso il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi e noi, con una dirigenza nata 10 giorni fa, gli abbiamo ROVINATO l'estate.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2018)

Caro tifoso gobbo,perché vivi male?Perché sei eternamente frustrato?Eppure per ora di noi vedi solo l'ombra nascosta dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> su questo concordo al 100%.
> 
> Adesso intanto, godiamoci il Pipita e anche Caldara, che porello sta passando in sordina il suo arrivo



Io non riesco a godere del tutto. Ora i media al completo saranno ancora più incattiviti, perché oltre al consueto odio nei confronti di tutto ciò che è rossonero, aggiungeranno la rabbia per la clamorosa figura di ****@ di questi giorni nel descrivere la trattativa appena conclusa.
Aspettiamoci "Higuain finito, sovrappeso di 30 chili" e "Caldara sopravvalutato, giocatore da provincia", già dalla prima di campionato.
Io non mi preoccuperei, ho la scorza dura, e mi fido della nuova società. Ma non mi fido dei miei sodali. Non mi fido di VOI. Non tutti, ovviamente. Le reazioni isteriche di ieri lette qua e su tutti i social, mi hanno fatto rizzare i capelli. Con ciò che ci attende da adesso fino a maggio prossimo, vi consiglio di farvi crescere un po' di scorza, o qui si finisce dallo psichiatra a breve...


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo


----------



## Victorss (1 Agosto 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
> Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
> Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
> Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo godo



Come scusa?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a godere del tutto. Ora i media al completo saranno ancora più incattiviti, perché oltre al consueto odio nei confronti di tutto ciò che è rossonero, aggiungeranno la rabbia per la clamorosa figura di ****@ di questi giorni nel descrivere la trattativa appena conclusa.
> Aspettiamoci "Higuain finito, sovrappeso di 30 chili" e "Caldara sopravvalutato, giocatore da provincia", già dalla prima di campionato.
> Io non mi preoccuperei, ho la scorza dura, e mi fido della nuova società. Ma non mi fido dei miei sodali. Non mi fido di VOI. Non tutti, ovviamente. Le reazioni isteriche di ieri lette qua e su tutti i social, mi hanno fatto rizzare i capelli. Con ciò che ci attende da adesso fino a maggio prossimo, vi consiglio di farvi crescere un po' di scorza, o qui si finisce dallo psichiatra a breve...



Già fatto ... Non mi faccio illusioni, generalmente fa dormire meglio la notte e paga quando le cose girano per il verso giusto. Se elimini le polemiche e i discorsi sterili fra tifosi, il traffico del forum si ridurebbe del 95%.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Caro tifoso gobbo,perché vivi male?Perché sei eternamente frustrato?Eppure per ora di noi vedi solo l'ombra nascosta dietro l'angolo...



Dici bene amico.... Siamo e saremo sempre il loro incubo.. Il loro uomo nero..


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Concordo... Tutto molto bene, grandissima operazione, ma manca ancora roba se si vuole tornare in CL purtroppo.
> 
> Confido che non si faccia lo stesso errore dello scorso anno presentandosi con una rosa incompleta e con un allenatore scommessa.
> 
> ALMENO una delle due variabili deve sparire.


Quest'anno il mercato lo fa uno che di calcio ne capisce. Sono sicuro che tutte le pedine andranno al loro posto.


----------



## Djerry (1 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> sarà pure un obbligo in parola ma carta canta. non si sa mai quello che può succedere.



Nessuno può permettersi di spendere 18 milioni per un prestito più 15 di ingaggio e poi non capitalizzare con l'acquisto, sarebbe se possibile un'operazione quasi peggiore.


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

#messia90dalmilan

E' questo l'hashtag del momento sul forum di là. Non pensavo esistesse una tifoseria più commovente dei perdazzurri.


----------



## Rambo cica (1 Agosto 2018)

Cr7 mandato fuori a firmare autografi
Cosa non fare per far passare sottotraccia la notizia del giorno


----------



## nybreath (1 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> sarà pure un obbligo in parola ma carta canta. non si sa mai quello che può succedere.



Sarebbe per noi un operazione terribile, significherebbe pagare 18+15, 33m per un anno di higuain, tutto in negativo, assolutamente un ipotesi improbabile, la juve si ritroverebbe con higuain con quasi due anni di stipendio pagati dal milan.
Converebbe 100 volte prenderlo e rivenderlo, anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## CarpeDiem (1 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque questi non sono normali, c'è gente che parla di chiedere le dimissioni di Paratici e Marotta dopo aver preso CR7! Cancelo, Emre Can e Bonucci... Si meritano di perdere veramente qualsiasi cosa, anche la coppa Italia.



Non sono così diversi da noi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2018)

Io apprezzo questa operazione anche per un altro motivo.

Lkultimo periodo, l’uefa, le vicende di Li e anche la conferenza stampa di Leonardo avevao azzerato i nostri sogni sul futuro.

Economicamente vantaggiosa o no, questa operazione ha il pregio inestimabile di riaccendere i sogni di noi tifosi rossoneri, come quell”anno che arrivó Ibrahimovic con Robinho.

Questo é straordinario e rende l’operazione buona anche solomper questa ragione.

Forza Mattia, Forza Gonzalo.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> #messia90dalmilan
> 
> E' questo l'hashtag del momento sul forum di là. Non pensavo esistesse una tifoseria più commovente dei perdazzurri.



Chissà che si possa riutilizzare il prossimo anno con Messi che viene da noi per 90 milioni


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando ufficializzano


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma quando ufficializzano



Dopo le visite mediche come si fa sempre


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Benissimo dai, non abbiamo molto tempo e bisognava fare il prima possibile. Ora sotto con le uscite e altri 3/4 acquisti tra centrocampo e attacco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma quando ufficializzano



Ormai domani, dopo le visite


----------



## Mirk (1 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo le visite mediche come si fa sempre



C’è il rischio che dopo le visite mediche dicano che quest’anno è troppo magro e salta tutto


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> C’è il rischio che dopo le visite mediche dicano che quest’anno è troppo magro e salta tutto



No tranquilli stasera come di consueto digiuno completo dopo la mezzanotte e poi domani visite.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sarebbe per noi un operazione terribile, significherebbe pagare 18+15, 33m per un anno di higuain, tutto in negativo, assolutamente un ipotesi improbabile, la juve si ritroverebbe con higuain con quasi due anni di stipendio pagati dal milan.
> Converebbe 100 volte prenderlo e rivenderlo, anche l'anno prossimo.



Non è detto. 18 milioni sarebbe l: ammortamento anche se lo avessimo comprato, per cui questa formula ci permette di rivalutare tutto a giugno prossimo.
È come se lo avessimo preso a titolo definitivo con la possibilità di recedere dalla: acquisto dopo un anno


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Agosto 2018)

comunque higuain e il massimo che potevamo fare realisticamente...bravo leo


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> comunque higuain e il massimo che potevamo fare realisticamente...bravo leo



Vero, ti dirò, se me lo avessero detto un mese fa non ci avrei mai creduto. Mi ero rassegnato a Zaza.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sarebbe per noi un operazione terribile, significherebbe pagare 18+15, 33m per un anno di higuain, tutto in negativo, assolutamente un ipotesi improbabile, la juve si ritroverebbe con higuain con quasi due anni di stipendio pagati dal milan.
> Converebbe 100 volte prenderlo e rivenderlo, anche l'anno prossimo.



ovviamente sarà riscattato al 95%, mi riferisco però ad alcuni casi limite che per quanto molto improbabili potrebbero comunque verificarsi.


----------



## Casnop (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...


Il torto che potremmo fare al nuovo centravanti del Milan è non costruirgli la cornice tattica adatta per scaricare tutti i cavalli del suo motore. In una parola, un 433 full size, con un esterno tattico ed un altro con spiccate attitudini realizzative. Per il nostro Direttore, una potenziale nuova carambola anti FPF: andare dal Monaco, pardon da Jorge Mendes, e proporre uno scambio tra il suo André Silva e Keita Balde, uno scambio di prestiti con mero diritto di riscatto tra questi due '95, portando a Milano l'ex laziale, ideale per la duplice applicazione come esterno nel 433, o seconda punta in una configurazione a 4312. Senza toccare Suso, avremmo la spalla ideale di Higuain, testato per la serie A, calciatore con un potenziale da 15-20 gol in campionato. Da pensarci.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Agosto 2018)

Da Higuain a Ronaldo (da 30 a 33 anni) e da Caldara a Bonucci (da 24 a 31) è un grande upgrade, ma anche un importante invecchiamento della rosa.
Evidentemente hanno palate di soldi da spendere nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Da Higuain a Ronaldo (da 30 a 33 anni) e da Caldara a Bonucci (da 24 a 31) è un grande upgrade, ma anche un importante invecchiamento della rosa.
> Evidentemente hanno palate di soldi da spendere nei prossimi anni.



Vogliono vincere la Coppa, di tutto il resto non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il torto che potremmo fare al nuovo centravanti del Milan è non costruirgli la cornice tattica adatta per scaricare tutti i cavalli del suo motore. In una parola, un 433 full size, con un esterno tattico ed un altro con spiccate attitudini realizzative. Per il nostro Direttore, una potenziale nuova carambola anti FPF: andare dal Monaco, pardon da Jorge Mendes, e proporre uno scambio tra il suo André Silva e Keita Balde, uno scambio di prestiti con mero diritto di riscatto tra questi due '95, portando a Milano l'ex laziale, ideale per la duplice applicazione come esterno nel 433, o seconda punta in una configurazione a 4312. Senza toccare Suso, avremmo la spalla ideale di Higuain, testato per la serie A, calciatore con un potenziale da 15-20 gol in campionato. Da pensarci.



Ineccepibile.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Agosto 2018)

Sta viaggiando su una multipla? quanto ci metteeee


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vogliono vincere la Coppa, di tutto il resto non gliene frega nulla.


E' evidente, ci sta
Con Bonucci e Ronaldo poi si alza immensamente il tasso di esperienza e personalità. Caldara non può dargli niente di tutto questo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Agosto 2018)

Arrivo è previsto per le 21 ho letto. 

Ma i gobbi del nostro forum che fine hanno fatto ? Sono spariti


----------



## Igniorante (1 Agosto 2018)

Impazzisco, capolavoro di Leonardo 
Juve totalmente sodomizzata, un po' perché costretta dalle circostanze, un po' perché finalmente con questi luridi abbiamo cacciato le palle. 
E ora tanto sciallo anche alla Play, mica quei cessi di prima che non facevano gol manco pregando in aramaico.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Arrivo è previsto per le 21 ho letto.
> 
> Ma i gobbi del nostro forum che fine hanno fatto ? Sono spariti &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



Non siamo mica una ONLUS.....SCOPPIATIIIII AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Impazzisco, capolavoro di Leonardo
> Juve totalmente sodomizzata, un po' perché costretta dalle circostanze, un po' perché finalmente con questi luridi abbiamo cacciato le palle.
> E ora tanto sciallo anche alla Play, mica quei cessi di prima che non facevano gol manco pregando in aramaico.



OT: Su FM invece sia Kalinic che A. Silva mi hanno segnato tanto.


----------



## Alex (1 Agosto 2018)

finalmente un grande attaccante


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Che dire, per come si erano messe le cose un mese fa mai avrei pensato potesse arrivare un centravanti di questo calibro, complimenti a Leonardo!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma sta arrivando a piedi?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma sta arrivando a piedi?



Eh sì, deve smaltire


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eh sì, deve smaltire


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando arriva???


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Comunque oh.

È stata proprio una follia mandare via Mirabelli a 3 settimane dalla scadenza del mercato eh... Proprio una follia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque oh.
> 
> È stata proprio una follia mandare via Mirabelli a 3 settimane dalla scadenza del mercato eh... Proprio una follia.



Questo dimostra proprio la malafede sulla vecchia dirigenza. Così come chi pensa sia una follia mandare via Gattuso ora per Conte..


----------



## Igniorante (1 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> OT: Su FM invece sia Kalinic che A. Silva mi hanno segnato tanto.



Beato te  io solo grandi bestemmie


----------



## CrisRs (1 Agosto 2018)

probabilmente hanno imboccato la strada per Londra


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Ha trovato traffico o si sono fermati al Mcdonald??


----------



## Diavolessa (1 Agosto 2018)

Habemus Pipita!!!!  grande Leooo!


----------



## unbreakable (1 Agosto 2018)

Sembra di essere tornati indietro nel tempo ..benvenuto gonzalo golazo vai e distruggi e benvenuto pure a caldaia che con conti e kessie può ricreare quell'asse che ha fatto bene a bergamo..ora speriamo in qualche arrivo di qualità in mediana ed un tornante con il dribbling ed i gol nei piedi..ah Leonardo troppo intelligente operazione da top player


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Peccato non ci sia più il Benevento...potevamo vendicarci ahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è fatta per il maxi scambio tra Milan e Juventus. Scambio dei cartellini di Bonucci e Caldara e Higuain in rossonero con prestito da 18 mln e diritto di riscatto a 36 mln.
> 
> Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> *
> ...



Molto conteta per questo due acquisti, finalmente un grande attaccante speriamo non si inbrocchi ora da noi XD.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Sky: Caldara ha appena lasciato il ritiro della Juve ad Atlanta. E' diretto a Milano. *


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Caldara ha appena lasciato il ritiro della Juve ad Atlanta. E' diretto a Milano. *



Ottimo. Ma Higuain quando arriva???


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> OT: Su FM invece sia Kalinic che A. Silva mi hanno segnato tanto.



Ho fatto una carriera col Brescia dove ho vinto tutto ma se fossi mai andato al Milan li avrei venduti immediatamente. Cutrone diventa molto + forte di entrambi.

Fine ot 

Ma Higuain quando **** arriva?


----------



## 11Leoni (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Ma Higuain quando arriva???



Su sky hanno fatto vedere che tutti i tifosi lo stanno aspettando fuori dall'hotel intonando cori affettuosi per lui e per il nostro ex capitano. Del tipo "Bonucci uomo di m".


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una carriera col Brescia dove ho vinto tutto ma se fossi mai andato al Milan li avrei venduti immediatamente. Cutrone diventa molto + forte di entrambi.
> 
> Fine ot
> 
> Ma Higuain quando **** arriva?



Secondo me l'ha rapito il Chelsea. Comunque magari si è fermato a cenare visto che era uscito dal centro sportivo (su SI pomeriggio dissero che prima di andare a Milano sarebbe passato nella sua abitazione di Torino dopo aver lasciato il centro sportivo della Juventus).

OT: Usavo il 4-3-1-2. Alternavo Kalinic ad A. Silva e Cutrone Quando doveva giocare solo Cutrone usavo il 4-2-3-1. Kalinic l'ho venduto dopo il primo anno, fece 20 gol. Silva l'ho tenuto fino con Cutrone, divenne il capocannoniere di CL (vinta) nella stagione 2020-21 contro il PSG.

Fine OT.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

È semplicemente IN CRE DI BI LE ciò che ha fatto SAN Leonardo!!! Ha offuscato Cr7 facendo letteralmente sbarellare i gobbi che stanno rosicando ln maniera pazzesca
Pedullà: OPERAZIONE FANTASTICA, RISOLTI I PROBLEMI IN DIFESA PER I PROX 10 ANNI CON LA COPPIA TITOLARE NAZIONALE


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Sportitalia: arrivato a Milano il fratello di Higuain*


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: arrivato a Milano il fratello di Higuain*



e il pipita ? è nel bagagliaio ? 

daje


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

È arrivato...ha appena rilasciato qualche dichiarazione a Sportitalia...


----------

